# It's Official!!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Chewy is officially a GIRL!!!   

I was snuggling with HER tonight and I was making some whistling noises and SHE decided to "present" herself to me... head down, wings back, tail up... SHE is also 10 months old and has not lost a single one of her pearl markings  So I am glad to say that I have two FEMALE cockatiels and do not have to worry about any future breeding, and SHE will now keep those beautiful pearl markings forever :2thumbs: I was confused for a while because SHE likes to be vocal sometimes around bedtime, but now I know for sure!

Here are some photos of my gorgeous GIRL 











*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

She is indeed a striking colour, It is lovely that she is so interactive and happy to be cuddled and preened a great relationship Lucky You.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Chewie is a very beautiful little girl! I'm glad you won't have to be concerned about the two tiels mating in the future. *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Jill...


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

That's awesome, and she is a beauty that's for sure


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

I just love Chewy! She is so beautiful. My bird store has a lutino and I can't stop thinking about it. Trying to control myself since I already have 2 tiels, 4 budgies and 4 zebra finches. My inlaws tell me I am running a non profit zoo.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

She's a beautiful birdy!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great news, even though it's going to take a while to get used to referring Chewy as a girl, congrats!! :woot:


----------



## guatemama (Jul 29, 2009)

So glad your girlie is gonna stay pearly!!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Chewy is a beautiful little girl. Her crest is magnificent.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I know I've said it on another thread but Chewie is a stunning looking bird, the markings on her wings are just beautiful :wow:


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Chewy is such a lovely little girl. Happy that you finally figured out her gender.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Yaay! Good to know 
I love female tiels; they are so much sweeter and nicer than those crazy boys :laughing: Just look at my Tony, what a vandal :scare: LOL*


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

She's got such beautiful markings and such a cute face ! This is the best way to find out the gender instead of finding an egg somewhere...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

soo pretty


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I have a confession.... I had secretly hoped Chewy was a girl  I love  pearls, and she is no exception!! Every time I see a picture of her I am tempted to get a tiel again, I had 2 of the absolute best if them growing up (one girl and one boy) but never a pearl *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!! 



CuteLittleBirdies said:



I have a confession.... I had secretly hoped Chewy was a girl  I love  pearls, and she is no exception!! Every time I see a picture of her I am tempted to get a tiel again, I had 2 of the absolute best if them growing up (one girl and one boy) but never a pearl 

Click to expand...

Yes, she is a stunner!! I was hoping she would be a girl from the beginning as well because I just love the contrast of the grey and white in the whiteface pearls  I was thrown off because she is much more vocal than Muffin is in her chatter, so I thought it was a male trait! I am so glad she is keeping the pearls! and although she is extremely accident prone  she is the most snuggly little bird I have ever had! such a love bug  I could do without her screams though... *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Finally some good news for you and Mike and your birds . I have to agree with you and everyone else that she is stunning. If I ever see one like her in the store she will be mine in an instant .


----------

